# DAM Carbo Mesh Carp Float



## fischmonger (19. August 2022)

Ich bräuchte mal etwas Input zur folgenden Rute: DAM Carbo Mesh Carp Float, angegebenes WG 25-50g, Länge 4,20m.
Wann wurde die Rute verkauft und in welcher Preisklasse war die Rute angesiedelt? Anscheinend gab es von der Serie auch Feeder- und Matchruten.
Vielen Dank vorab.


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. August 2022)

Steht im Katalog von 1993 drin,  gab es auch in 3,90 Meter Länge und kostete damals lt Katalog 369 DM.  
Und ja,  von der Carbo Mesh gab es eine reichliche Auswahl


----------



## fischmonger (19. August 2022)

Danke für die Infos


----------



## Allround-Angler (19. August 2022)

Die Ruten gab es auch in niedrigerem Wurfgewicht 30 g.
Zwei davon fische ich seit Jahrzehnten als leichte Allround-Rute.
Gab es damals im Versandhandel recht günstig, so Mitte/Ende 90er.
Vorteile: Recht kräftig und Vollaktion bis in den Griff bei Belastung, wenige Ringe, nur 8 bei 4,20 m, deshalb wirft sie bei Trockenheit recht gut
Nachteile: Naß bleibt die Schnur am Blank kleben, fische allerdings auch sehr leichte Montagen, so 2-3 g, der Griff ist sehr lang, das sagt jemand. der Arme wie ein Orang Utan hat 
Habe deshalb den Griff gekürzt bei einem Exemplar und ein Zusatzgewicht am Ende angebracht.
So habe ich mehr effektive Rutenlänge, um die Posendrift zu kontrollieren.


----------



## fischmonger (19. August 2022)

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Gab es damals im Versandhandel recht günstig, so Mitte/Ende 90er.


Danke für die anderen Angaben, aber die oben Zitierte widerspricht aus meiner Sicht der Angabe von Hecht100+, nach der der UVP kräftige 369 DM betrug. Wenn man das in Euro umrechnet, wäre man bei knapp 200€...


----------



## Thomas. (20. August 2022)

fischmonger schrieb:


> Danke für die anderen Angaben, aber die oben Zitierte widerspricht aus meiner Sicht der Angabe von Hecht100+, nach der der UVP kräftige 369 DM betrug. Wenn man das in Euro umrechnet, wäre man bei knapp 200€...


gerade in den 90er war der UVP noch lange nicht der VK, allen voran Cormoran, da hat eine Rute schon mal mit 600UVP im Katalog gestanden und der VK war dann mal eben nur 200DM. bei DAM weiß ich es nicht, würde mich aber nicht wundern wenn der UVP 369DM war und die Dinger nachher für unter 100DM über den Tisch gegangen sind, heute nennt man das Vorabverkauf


----------



## eiszeit (20. August 2022)

fischmonger schrieb:


> Danke für die anderen Angaben, aber die oben Zitierte widerspricht aus meiner Sicht der Angabe von Hecht100+, nach der der UVP kräftige 369 DM betrug. Wenn man das in Euro umrechnet, wäre man bei knapp 200€...


Es gab da zwei Serien mit den Längen von 3,90m und 4,20m und sie wurden 93/94 angeboten.
1., DAM Carbo Mesh Carp Float 
2541 390, 25-50g, 329,00 DM (Preis 1993 und 1994 gleich)
2541 420, 25-50g, 369,00 DM (Preis 1993 und 1994 gleich)
und
2., DAM Carbo Mesh Specimen Float
2542 390, 10-30g, 319,00 DM (Preis 1993 und 1994 gleich)
2542 420, 10-30g, 349,00 DM (Preis 1993 und 1994 gleich)


----------

